# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Happy Birthday Sassy

## Kenn

A little bird tol' me 'e day
That ye're a year oulder in a way.
Now tho' the candles may be 50plus!
We ken ye're young like us.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sassy

----------

